# Info Wanted A.M. 6B/234 Pilots Wristwatch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I got this AM 6B/234 pilots wristwatch I was a little worried when I got it I never seen this model.Then I saw another when I did a search at the MWR forum one sold a year ago same case,hands,movement,dial,markig on the case.It has a 870 Waltham Premier,18 jewel,8 3/4 ligne movement in a Dennison case.The case has the same seial no. as the cover 7488 so the case and cover go to gether.The movement was made in 1940 same as the issue date on the case.Have any of you seen this model before.














































Same size as a Elgin A-11.Waltham only made the 870 with 18 jewel from 1940-1941.There is also a 17 jewel 870 movement I saw in the TM9-1575 war department tech manual.I will post some info in a reply you can only post so many photo's.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is some more info photo's of case no.



















The case no. match.Here are some photo's of the one that sold on Ebay a year ago.




























As you can see it looks like the same except it's missing a second hand and crown and the serial no. are differnt.I also did a search on Ebay for a 870 movement and all I found was a part's for one for sell out of a military repair kit.










I could use some help doing home work on this one any help to prove this one is a rare one.Also my case is a fixed lug case no spring bar's.

Thanks River Rat.


----------

